# Rustoleum Aircraft Remover



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

If you need to strip paint off a reel for a repaint or custom, skip this stuff. Tried taking the paint off a 550ss for 30 minutes with any results besides dulling of the paint, and some soft spots in the paint. Still would required scraping where it was soft. The paint never blistered just foamed up and then nothing. I don't know if it was just a bad can of the stuff, but I'm done with the stuff. 
Also anyone have any recommendations for a paint stripper for reels? I've used the mar-hyde stuff before with good results but trying to see if there is anything else recommended.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Worked good for me. You sure its just paint?


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm, well I think it's just paint. Unless Penn was using something else. I guess I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

It's an epoxy paint. Not just plain paint. It's good chit


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, so after another try with a longer wait time, it'll soften the paint on the 550ss to the point where a brass wire brush will scrub it off. On a 706z the paint will be even softer to the point where scraping with a piece of plastic will strip it. And plain spray paint just comes off in chunks.


----------

